# Best way to remove old rotted stump



## anonymoususer (Dec 2, 2010)

We had a big ol mango tree in our back yard that was cut down maybe 5-7 years ago. The stump is still in the ground. Its fairly big at maybe 3 feet wide, maybe a little more. Its since died and rotted and is termite eaten. Whats the best way to remove this stump?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

backhoe
sawzall and a shovel
stump grinder


landscape feature.....


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Gasoline and match.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Wasn't there a product out many years ago that would rot the stump from the inside?

Potassium permangenate or something? Seems like you drilled holes in the top of the stump, poured in these crystals and a few months later dug out the rotted pieces.

Don't remember for sure, just that it made for good bombs


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

CplDevilDog said:


> Wasn't there a product out many years ago that would rot the stump from the inside?
> 
> Potassium permangenate or something? Seems like you drilled holes in the top of the stump, poured in these crystals and a few months later dug out the rotted pieces.
> 
> Don't remember for sure, just that it made for good bombs


Yeah, there is. You can find this stump remover from HD or Walmart....about $5-10/bottle.

The only problem is that it takes about 6 months for a *dried* stump to decompose after you apply it. You cannot use it on a freshly cut, green stump. 

Some stump products cause a smoldering effect that eats the stump down to the root. 

http://www.eburgess.com/detail.asp?pid=8460

Other stump products cause the stump to be porous whereby then they recommend you burn it.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=ffmNTaWoEY26sQPOnMT_CA&ved=0CDoQ8wIwBA#

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

A pick axe works well I've found and gives a good upper body workout.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> landscape feature.....


:laughing:


----------



## SeattleSurfaces (Mar 26, 2011)

Dynamite! Plus it is fun to watch and it freaks the neighbors out.


----------



## anonymoususer (Dec 2, 2010)

handy man88 said:


> Some stump products cause a smoldering effect that eats the stump down to the root.
> 
> http://www.eburgess.com/detail.asp?pid=8460


Let me get this straight... i apply the product then the stump self ignites?



High Gear said:


> A pick axe works well I've found and gives a good upper body workout.


I was actually thinking about getting a regular axe. I'll be an awesome upper body and abdominal workout.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

anonymoususer said:


> Let me get this straight... i apply the product then the stump self ignites?
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about getting a regular axe. I'll be an awesome upper body and abdominal workout.


I think a chemical reaction causes a smoldering effect, but it's not on fire.

One product (Burgess) seems self contained. The other products eats away at the stump, but then requires the rest of the stump to be burned.

BTW, digging out a stump is no fun. Not only will you need an axe, but also a good shovel, a good back, and probably physical therapy afterwards.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

I wonder how that concrete cracking agent Dexpan would fare against a stump?

To expensive to buy a whole bucket but you might find someone willing to part with part of a bucket.

Might not push the wood far enough apart to separate the fibers. To much tensile strength I suspect


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> BTW, digging out a stump is no fun. Not only will you need an axe, but also a good shovel, a good back, and probably physical therapy afterwards.


No doubt! Don't know what relation your palm tree is to a Locust tree but if any you'll get the pleasure of digging it out numerous times over the next ten years. Darn thing keeps sprouting all over the yard.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I removed a large white pine stump by drilling a series of closely spaced 1/2 inch diameter vertical holes into the stump using an electricians bit, about 18 inches long. I poured kerosene into each hole, let it sit for several days, then burned it. Worked fine. DO NOT USE GASOLINE, unless you are looking to kill yourself. Do not overuse the kerosene, you are looking to saturate the stump, not get kerosene into the ground.

Check with your local fire department first, you may not be allowed to burn in your area.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can rent a Stump Grinder.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have done:


Chemical decay accellerator - after a couple three years the stump was very soft, and then a bit of easy work with an axe made it go away several inches below ground level.
Dynamite - quickest way on the farm when clearing several stumps
Stump grinder - quickest way in a residential area


----------



## anonymoususer (Dec 2, 2010)

I definitely can't burn the thing. i live in the center of a fairly large residential neighborhood.

The Burgess option looks interesting however there is very little information and reviews about it even on its own website. And the one or two pieces of information were not positive.

I might just use a stump grinder. It will be very hard to squeeze a large commercial duty stump grinder into the back yard, houses here are close together. May just rent a small unit and grind at it for a whole day.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

anonymoususer said:


> I definitely can't burn the thing. i live in the center of a fairly large residential neighborhood.
> 
> The Burgess option looks interesting however there is very little information and reviews about it even on its own website. And the one or two pieces of information were not positive.
> 
> I might just use a stump grinder. It will be very hard to squeeze a large commercial duty stump grinder into the back yard, houses here are close together. May just rent a small unit and grind at it for a whole day.


Do you have a means to transport something like that back and forth?

The Burgess option is only about $4.99 + shipping. With that shipping cost, you can use it as an opportunity to buy some plants/bulbs for your garden at a much lower cost than at a big box store.


----------



## anonymoususer (Dec 2, 2010)

handy man88 said:


> Do you have a means to transport something like that back and forth?
> 
> The Burgess option is only about $4.99 + shipping. With that shipping cost, you can use it as an opportunity to buy some plants/bulbs for your garden at a much lower cost than at a big box store.


Can you run that by me again? I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Keep your eye open for a tree removal place thats in the area cutting down. Stop by and say when your done here can you swing by with the tree grinder. Wham bam. 50 bucks.:laughing: Bottomline if they have the grinder at another job site. I say 50 will cover it. 5 minutes its gone. Those rental ones are worth a FFFF. There like little ones.


----------

